# Serra ID



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

6 cm..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like a rhombeus, can u get any closer shots?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

could be anything

what did u buy it as?


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

i don't have closer pictures now.. i did buy it as rhom..


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

About the species, Isn't there other comment ??


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think rhom..


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

some clearer shots of the belly and spotting would help.

it could be an altuvie or rhom. A clear shot of the belly would rule out sanchezi

on 2nd look at the pic, I am going to say Altuvie as I see some baring of the spots and they do not seem to pass by the lateral line.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

need clearer shots to tell. Remember serra's are all similar at that young stage of life


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> it could be an altuvie or rhom.


You can be right. 
I look at it s carefully, it should be altuvei


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice rhom.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i also believe it maybe be an altuvei


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my best guess would be rhom, your not gonna know untill Frank actually Comes on here and tells u. Fish is really really small to tell between the other serras....eh


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

its KILLING me what the HELL is IT?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

my $ is on altuvie..


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Help Mr.hannibal


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

with the red colouration to the anal fin, and looking closyl at the tail it reall does look like 10000000% a juvi rhom...........................


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> with the red colouration to the anal fin, and looking closyl at the tail it reall does look like 10000000% a juvi rhom...........................


The V-shaped tail would lead me to believe it is NOT a rhom...I'll go with altuvei for now. Post some closer pics of the lateral profile and belly when it grows out a bit. Who knows, its body shape/coloration could change by then!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> with the red colouration to the anal fin, and looking closyl at the tail it reall does look like 10000000% a juvi rhom...........................


The V-shaped tail would lead me to believe it is NOT a rhom...I'll go with altuvei for now. Post some closer pics of the lateral profile and belly when it grows out a bit. Who knows, its body shape/coloration could change by then!
[/quote]

sorry to burst your bubble but rhoms do have V-shape tails, just like this one bellow also..


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> with the red colouration to the anal fin, and looking closyl at the tail it reall does look like 10000000% a juvi rhom...........................


I'll rephrase my original post for you: the traits you originally posted would also make this fish 10000000% an altuvei, compressus, or even sanchezi.

You can't even be 100% sure what this fish is yet based on those pictures (no one can)...as Dawgz pointed out, it is still too small.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i was gonna say that is defo a rhom, but after looking at the pic of dr giggles it is exactly the same, hmmmmm take a look, im confused now.................

have a look at where i got the picture from.............

SCROLL DOWN

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?la...p;id=s_rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> i was gonna say that is defo a rhom, but after looking at the pic of dr giggles it is exactly the same, hmmmmm take a look, im confused now.................
> 
> have a look at where i got the picture from.............
> 
> ...


I understand.









When they are juvi's, serras can be particularly troublesome to ID. You'd have to ask Dr. Giggles (Jerry Plakyda) for sure, but I believe his sanchezi was originally believed to be a Peruvian high back rhom when he bought it back in October 2003. That is probably when it was gathered to use on the site you indicated. The best sites for positive IDing are OPEFE and here in my opinion.

It still could turn out to be a rhom variant (which still won't clear up your confusion), but only time will tell (and more pictures)! Don't get discouraged...the more pictures you see, the less confusing it gets, but I haven't seen anyone be right 100% of the time yet!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

IM STILL LEARNING AND HEY ENJOY LEARNING, I SPEND ALOT OF MY TIME STUDYING PICTURES OF P'S TRYING TO BECOME MORE KNOWLEDGEABLE IN THIS MATTER...........

AFTER SEEING DR GIGGLES PIC AND THEN THE CONFUSSION I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THEN, MAYBE WE ARE LOOKING AT A SANCHEZI.........


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

It's hard to say what it is before 4 inches.I will try to take more clear pictures,thanks for your comments..


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

tough to say, sum people go with their hunches, sum people stay with the safe play and say it could b anything, i THINK,

only time with TRULY TELL

my guess? justa guess , lol serra.compressus

lol just cuz i want u to have one and it could very well turn out that way...

GL man, either way, u have a good expensive fish

as long as it doesnt turn to a sanchez . . . which at 6cm it shouldnt . . i unno

i know nothing these days


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

dezboy said:


> with the red colouration to the anal fin, and looking closyl at the tail it reall does look like 10000000% a juvi rhom...........................


The V-shaped tail would lead me to believe it is NOT a rhom...I'll go with altuvei for now. Post some closer pics of the lateral profile and belly when it grows out a bit. Who knows, its body shape/coloration could change by then!
[/quote]

sorry to burst your bubble but rhoms do have V-shape tails, just like this one bellow also..







[/quote]

Dude, That's my fish. Also that is not a pic of a rhom. That is my Sanchezi from 10/2003.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah i know if you read it all from top to bottom you would have seen that it is still posted on a web site as a rhom..........................so that is why i got confused..........................


----------

